# creating my custom pc cabinet(based on a reactor theme) images included



## ojas1010 (Mar 1, 2013)

hi people
i m making a new case to house ma mobo n all
foll are specs: i53570
                     msi z77a g45
                     G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB x2 (3000x2) 
                      Sapphire HD7950 3 GB vapourX (20000)
                     corsair psu (750 watts) (it will be behind hdd too lazy to put


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Use aluminium for the body, use polystyrene for the side panel.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

way to go buddy!!! 

a very brave initiative i must say.. how are you going to do the metal/wood working?


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 1, 2013)

well two of my frnds are gonna come over to help me....also ma sis is architect so might get some hlp
bdw does anyone knows of fan arrangement combo for unidirectional flow?
thrs a small shop nr ma hs wer do all kinda stuff welding and all!!!
but the build ll start only in june coz of ma exams 
any new ideas let me know



tkin said:


> Use aluminium for the body, use polystyrene for the side panel.



I dint get u.... pls elaborate
ps: thnks


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

refrain from using sms lingo dude.. uncool. :\

welding is not something you wanna do for case fabrication. rivets are what comes to mind.

btw, just few points..

1. you will be making precision parts.. CAD software is needed for that. google Sketchup is an approx advanced drawing app atmost.. dont expect precise measurements from it.

2. you need milling/press machines to cut and fold metal sheets. jagged edges will mean sloppy work and lots of cuts and scratches..

3. you must have an elaborate knowledge of joint formation and their contribution to making a structure rigid.

4. speaking of precision, this is how professional cabinet maker do it: 

they design the cabinet in a CAD s/w, and then generate a code for the computerised milling machine from that design. the code contains the coordinates and commands of where to make make cuts, holes, etc. then the code is sent to the machine and the machine creats an open box from a sheet of metal. then the cut sheet is fed into a press, which makes folds at the right places to make a box[press is computerised too ].


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 1, 2013)

oh ok.....sorry for uncool language
i dint mean that i ll weld it.....they have the necessary equipment and also i know couple of other places from where i can get help

by the way take a look at following articles:
 Nintendo DS Touch Screen with Connector : rhydoLABZ India , Your Source for Robotics & Embedded System

 Serial LCD Hack





is it somehow possible to connect the two links and come up with a good idea in whch i cn connect ds to the case just to add techie stuff!
also i ws planing on making sliding doors for front usb and io ports.......
does anyone have a idea or circuit for that???
ps: i ll be using cad wen i finallise my design this is just prototype and after adding sugestion by u ppl i ll go for final design maybe by may!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

y'know.. i had plans like yours, custom cabinet and all.. 

but in india, for a guy with avg pocket money, plans are made to be shelved/scrapped[i scrapped mine and ended up with the NZXT Gamma  ]. i hope you have deep pockets. 

keep us posted. 

and 





> connect ds to the case just to add techie stuff!


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 1, 2013)

well ihave been waiting for this for last 3 yrs saving up money in every nook and corner for that i also used a shitty computer for so manty years.....the only game on it was road rash(though the game is epic one of its kind)  so i m ready now!!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 1, 2013)

personally, id just buy a NZXT Tempest or something
too lazy


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> keep us posted.
> 
> and




well i ll start the build in june the design i ll finalise by may
if these shitty exams werent there i wouldve started right away!!!!!


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 5, 2013)

ohk guys goin ahead with the designing here modofied one
the back invisible region will have the radiator near those smoke stacks there will bw four fans the smoke stacks on the right are above the psu
near cs thr will be hard drive and ssd
*well i still havent figued out how i m gonna do the smoke stacks!!!! ABY SUGGESTIONS ARE WELCOME AND MORE THAN NEEDED!!!!! *



also ppl if anyothe rsuggestions more than welcome!!!!

bdw does anyone knows the cost of aluminium??? retail in india??? for model


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

that kind of chimneys with hyperbolic curves is REALLY difficult to fabricate. you could try moulding them with hard plastic[dunno the material]


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 8, 2013)

well i was thinking over about my liquid cooling and i just deviced a way to make my own cpu water block.....but i want to know if i can use car coolant as water coolant for computers???? or any other coolant better than water???


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2013)

well its better u get the liquid cooling components from US even the coolant also ....but u can use the car coolant also .... but ill recommend you never use water it will not cool anything !


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 8, 2013)

i kno....... i have an idea for making a leakproof water cooling.....i ll only buy radiator as ready made item, tubing and plexiglass and metal and i ll make other things....also i ll buy pump!
bdw will aquarium pump work???


*BY THE WAY I AM NOW THINKING ON A TOTALLY DIFFRENT DESIGN THAN THOSE POSTED EARLIER....I LL LET U PEOPLE KNOW WHEN THATS DONE!!!! 
*


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 8, 2013)

the aquarium pump may work ... mos of the forum say you can use it but ull require more power than normal ... and yes don't expecte much overclock from it it will not give you record braking performance but it will look cool >>>>


----------



## ojas1010 (Mar 9, 2013)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> the aquarium pump may work ... mos of the forum say you can use it but ull require more power than normal ... and yes don't expecte much overclock from it it will not give you record braking performance but it will look cool >>>>



  new plan  pics coming soon!!!! the previous photos design is now discarded!!!!!

by the way does anyone know the aluminium prices right now??? rough estimate???


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 9, 2013)

go lurk in the NSE/BSE sites


----------

